# Maundy Thursday?



## KatsMeow (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't understand what Maundy Thursday service is, could someone help enlighten me? Please!
Meow


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I think it is the same thing as Saundy - Wednesday Service. Just a day later.LOL!.......Just kidding. I have never heard of it.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*I alway new it as the day before Good Friday*

The phrase "Maunday Thurdsay" is derived from the Latin phrase taken from John's gospel, _I give you a new command (maundatum novum) - love one another_. Or so a web site claims...


----------



## Rockyfox (Jun 14, 2005)

Its the service that celebrates the Last Supper Jesus had with his deciples


----------



## KatsMeow (Sep 19, 2005)

*Thanks!*



Rockyfox said:


> Its the service that celebrates the Last Supper Jesus had with his deciples


Thats right! 
Have a Blessed Easter. Today may be Thursday but Sundays Coming!
Bless you and yours,
Meow


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

You got that right!

Sunday is coming, and Jesus is coming again!


----------

